# Advice & recommendations wanted: Slide copier



## Bob_B (Sep 20, 2015)

One of my long-term projects is to convert the hundreds (upwards of 700-800 as an estimate) of 35mm slides I've made over the decades into digital files. As I approach this task, I have been looking at slide copiers, but haven't seen a detailed review or online advice on features vs. price. I imagine that one feature a copier should have is an automatic feeding system, so several slides can be loaded and converted in one batch. With this in mind, I would appreciate your thoughts on what to look for when purchasing a slide copier, and any advice or opinions you may wish to share on particular models you like (or dislike).

Thanks in advance for reply,

     Bob


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 20, 2015)

What is your budget, level of scan IQ and patience?  There are a variety of ways to copy or scan slides, and suggested solutions will vary with the answers to these questions.

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Sep 20, 2015)

There are third parties (some may even be local) that will convert your 35mm Slides to digital professionally for ~$0.50 per slide or less. They use commercial grade equipment and return a product that is usually cheaper than purchasing the consumer grade hardware and attempting the scanning your self.


----------



## Bob_B (Sep 20, 2015)

Replytoken said:


> What is your budget, level of scan IQ and patience?  There are a variety of ways to copy or scan slides, and suggested solutions will vary with the answers to these questions.
> 
> --Ken



I was hoping to keep it under $500. However, I am responding after reading Cletus' reply, which has me thinking that it may be a wiser 'investment' to send out my slides and let the pros do it. After all, I do wonder what I'd do with the hardware once I completed my task; sell it at a loss; provide a slide-to-digital service to others? I am still interested to hear about equipment nevertheless.

    Bob


----------



## Bob_B (Sep 20, 2015)

clee01l said:


> There are third parties (some may even be local) that will convert your 35mm Slides to digital professionally for ~$0.50 per slide or less. They use commercial grade equipment and return a product that is usually cheaper than purchasing the consumer grade hardware and attempting the scanning your self.



Thanks Cletus. I will search for them, but I may as well ask if you have any recommended pro companies that do slide-to-digital conversions? Thanks, Bob


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 20, 2015)

I did a blog on scanning thousands of slides for a couple of hondred euro's:
http://digitaalfotobeheer.blogspot.nl/2010/01/duizenden-dias-scannen-op-3600-dpi.html (dutch..)

The heart of the matter is to buy a good scanner with some other people. After all, when your slides are scanned there is no cause to keep the scanner. 
I did scan my slides with a Reflecta DigitDia 5000 and i'm prety content with the result. My main purpose was make my analog material manageble like my digital material is. I keep all originals for the future. Maybe there are better options to make digitals from them, who knows. In the meantime i have prety good material to work with.

Halfway my scan project i read this article from Peter Krogh about scanning with the camera:
http://www.dpbestflow.org/camera/camera-scanning 

It seems to me a very good (and fast) alternative..


----------



## clee01l (Sep 20, 2015)

Bob_B said:


> Thanks Cletus. I will search for them, but I may as well ask if you have any recommended pro companies that do slide-to-digital conversions? Thanks, Bob


My preference is to go local. You can pick up and deliver you own one-of-a-kind slides to mummies the loss.  I'm in the Houston area. So, my local is different from yours in the Baltimore/DC  corridor.   You should have no trouble finding a reputable service company that can handle your job for a fair price.


----------



## Bob_B (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks Roelof: I greatly appreciate both links, although my Dutch is quite rusty (lol).


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 21, 2015)

Bob,

IMHO, scanning can take you down a rabbit hole if you are not careful.  While general scanning technology has advanced and become more affordable over the years, many of the dedicated hardware and software options that were available for home use (e.g. Nikon and Minolta film scanners) seem to have vanished from the market place, and that niche has somewhat been filled by newer flatbed scanners.  I suspect that these scanners have met the needs of some folks, but if you are particular about your IQ, they may not meet your needs at the budget that you have set.  I believe there have been several useful threads on the forum about this topic, and you may want to search through them for some additional insight before making any decisions.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Bob_B (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks Replytoken. I hear you loud and clear. I have access to a 10-yo high quality flatbed scanner (with slide duplicating tray), but hesitate to use it as I don't think it will provide the quality I want. I'll take your advice and search here for more info. At present, since I have a decent macro setup for my camera, I am tempted to go the do-it-yourself route, despite the greater effort it will require. 

  Bob


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Bob,

I have read several articles about people using their DSLR, macro and slide holder to get good results.  I know that good lighting is important, and most of the bodies used were fairly high resolution.  Do remember that dust is your enemy, and be sure to get rid of as much of it as possible or you will be dealing with it in post processing.  Try and report back when you find a working solution if you can.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Bob_B (Sep 21, 2015)

Will do, Ken. Right now I am looking for a slide holder and maybe a bellows that will allow me to use my DSLR, macro lens and tripod. I have speedlites and several diffusers that should provide the correct color temperature.


----------



## Bob_B (Sep 21, 2015)

FWIW: I might try to rig something like this: http://petapixel.com/2012/05/18/how-to-scan-film-negatives-with-a-dslr/.


----------



## sty2586 (Sep 23, 2015)

http://fotovideotec.de/dias_digitalisieren/

sorry it is German, I did it this way and it worked o.k.
the "milky" glass must be some special version, it looks like white coated (enameled ?), but it easy to get at glazier's shop.

greetings from vienna
franz

PS: the Name is "Flashed glass"


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Sep 24, 2015)

> diffusers that should provide the correct color temperature.



To correct WB for my DSLR copy setup I used this method-

1. Take one photo of the diffuser screen only- (no image)
2. Open it in Lightroom Develop
3. Set the white balance with the Dropper.
4. Make a Preset with the WB only adjustment.
5. Apply this preset to every slide copy. (at Import, or in Library Grid)


----------

